# IRAQ WAR VIDEOS AND SLIDESHOWS



## 102first_hussars (Jun 9, 2007)

Some of these these videos are a bit shocking a a bit touching so i thought i should share them with you guys


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acn3fwwNH00_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB6P2FFP76I_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpTLvVgr8c0_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grvGeZfrBCc_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlNORX006-c_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2007)

I need to post our videos we made. For some reason it never lets me though.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah you should that woould be very interesting


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2007)

I will try and post them later today, once I pull them off of my laptop.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 12, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I will try and post them later today, once I pull them off of my laptop.



Theres some vids on youtube, of 1 PPCLI fighting in Afghanistan, NS posted a few of them at one point but not all of them

ill see if i can dig up the rest


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2007)

I tried to upload mine yesterday and it did not work so I will try again tonight.


----------

